# do i need a latch on sliding doors?



## jordan-gibson (Apr 14, 2011)

hello, i am thinking of making an enclosure for a spotted python and would like to know if i would need a latch or something if i have sliding glass doors on it? aslo what would be the optimal size enclosure for a spotted? thanks


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it should have a lock. You can get them from the same place you get the glass cut or from a hardware store. Macs don't need a real big enclosure. Mine are in 2x1.5x1.5


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 14, 2011)

ok thanks for the help, will take a look in bunnings for something then, aslo thats feet your talking in right? thanks


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 14, 2011)

If you don't want to buy a locking latch (I use them), you can also bend a bit of wire to use as a latch - can't remember the old thread showing this, but very nifty. Other people have used rubber doorstops as a latch of sorts. Glass latches aren't terribly expensive and you can lock the enclosure if you need to.


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you got the doors already? If not just ask when you get them cut. The glazier might chuck it in for cheap (or even free). Yeah that's feet


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 14, 2011)

A keyed latch is around $8 , cheap insurance . When we have a party , or kids visiting , I take the keys out and hide them just to be sure .


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Pythonmum is this the one you are talking about: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...installation-sliding-glass-keyed-lock-146814/
It does look like a very smart easy idea


----------



## wranga (Apr 14, 2011)

i have locks on all my enclsosures. bunnings have them for around $10


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 14, 2011)

well i was planing on going to this second hand place that i saw had a heap of glass and see if there was anything i could use there and then just get some sort of aluminium track for them to slide in, aslo would a 100cmL x 60cmW x 40-60cmH be good for a fully grown spotted?


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah that's a good size


----------



## Trouble (Apr 14, 2011)

I would use a lock, just like everyone else has said. it gives you peace of mind, and because snakes can be little houdinies, you don't want them able to open the glass :? lol.
I am building a 5 bay enclosure set, and the two top enclosures will be for my spotteds. I am buying these off of eBay to use as the locks  hope it helps.
Sliding Glass Door Lock Reptile Enclosure Clips on NEW (eBay item 170515794961 end time 15-Apr-11 20:15:01 AEST) : Home


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 14, 2011)

not 100% sure how they work, so do you take the locking mechanism of the rail to open it? well it looks simple enough to use i think i might get one of them, aslo would 1cm or more ply be alright to make it out of, am planing on varnishing it after as well because i wont have a snake in it for a wile still so would that be alright? any varnish recommended to be used on cages? and any recommendations on vent sizes? thanks


----------



## mmack (Apr 14, 2011)

i would ensure there enclosure is locked at all times when not around the python! my enclosures always have locks cause their very good escape artists, i used to regularly find my jungle carpet python at night trying to find escape points.... Pythons can get trough some of the smallest gaps that you wouldnt think it could so make sure the gap between the glass is covered by something (cause i caught my python using that to escape i glued a thin piece of glass between it). 

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/slide_lock.jpg that gap... the one which the lock slides through. 

when i was little like 10 years old i used to have a childrens python and i forgot to put the lock on the enclosure a few times.. i would come back to the tank to either find it opening the tank with its nose or the glass door having a small gap and no snake (found it under the dishwasher.. but cause i was little and dumb and didnt lock it, it eventually just got away).. so their smart creatures and will utilise the glass doors.


but yeahh good luck!


----------



## longqi (Apr 14, 2011)

Simply get a short piece of stainless steel wire
Bend it like a long letter S
The long bit will be the width of the double glass section
Snip the very end off the bit that will be inside the enclosure
Cannot break 
Has no keys
Works 100%


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't used a latch on my Stimson or Jungle python enclosure yet, although I probably should :\
The Stimson python enclosure I'm not so worried about (the glass is quite heavy and there's next to no gap), however I shouldn't take my chances.

The glass reptile one enclosre I have for my Jungle Python has quite light glass doors.. Something tells me given her strength she wouldn't have much of
a problem sliding it open.


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 15, 2011)

Legally (in Victoria at least) you do not need a lock, even on venomous snakes, simply the enclosures must be escape proof, this was discussed by me with them during a recent inspection. However for piece of mind if you have a lock and you use it, then you know that you are doing your best to keep the snake from escaping.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks guys for your help i might go have a quick look for glass this morning so i can start the enclosure and yes i will defiantly get a lock of some kind for it


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

My beardie jumps at his doors cos he knows if it not locked hit them hard enuff and they will open....he is always locked now.Sookie my jungle python uses her body to try and slide her doors open,like rubbing the glass as if she was shedding and ever so slowly she can open her door.All exo-terra enclosures come with locks for doors.and now i use them.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 16, 2011)

well i went to bunnings today and got some 18mm ply, aluminium rails for the sliding glass doors, 2x 245x145mm vents and a cord duct for a heat mat (anyone use them? can they get out of them?) and have decide to that is will be 1000L x 600W x 500H and will put in a heat light and get a lock for the doors, aslo i would like to know how much something like that would be able to sell for if its well made because i am thinking of making another to pay for some or all of the costs involved of making the cage and getting the snake, thanks


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

If you're only making a one off you wouldn't really be able to make enough profit to make it worthwhile I don't think. Have a look in the for sale section and see what people are selling them for


----------



## jordan-gibson (Apr 16, 2011)

would $300 be reasonable price? will have heat light in it, will cost me about $150 to make, even if i only make $100 - $200 at least that will pay for the enclosure i keep, and depending on how hard it is to make i might make more then just the one to sell


----------



## skipper386 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about replacing the tracks on a sliding glass door. How much would it cost? I have been given estimates from $200 to over $900. Some have said it can't be done, or shouldn't be done. What's the scoop?




_______________________________________________



> _If something is easy to repair, it is easy to construct.~ property maintenance adelaide_


 

​


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 21, 2011)

That depends on the tracks, plastic track can be purchased @ hardware stores for around 24 for 1.8m of track, cut to size, glue, screw and nail where required, done in half an hour!


----------



## n00bie (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely. You may not have kids but any small people who visit will be unable to resist.

BTW, my old beardie could unslide his door if he could see food being prepared : ) My little beardies haven't worked it out yet : )


----------



## Virides (Apr 21, 2011)

skipper386 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows anything about replacing the tracks on a sliding glass door. How much would it cost? I have been given estimates from $200 to over $900. Some have said it can't be done, or shouldn't be done. What's the scoop?
> _______________________________________________
> 
> 
> ​





We are well on our way to bringing the self-closing glass panel and an alarm which compliments it (each are infact independent of eachother). You will see working examples of these at the Gold Coast Reptile Expo where we are attending.


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jungletrans said:


> A keyed latch is around $8 , cheap insurance . When we have a party , or kids visiting , I take the keys out and hide them just to be sure .



totally agree with that, recently had my room broken into hours after i brought one for my snake tank, luckly it was a snatch and grab so didnt have the time for breaking into the tank rather than opening the door , so only ended up taking a breeding pair of beardies and my tv and not over a grand worth of snakes so recommended


----------

